# Vibrator makes it worse



## scjjcj (Feb 22, 2006)

I recently bought a Buyers tailgate spreader for salting my driveway. I am using bagged Magic Salt that is stored in my garage. The first time I used it almost all the salt stayed around the sides of the hopper and only a small amount came out. I bought a vibrator but it seems to just compact the salt, making it too tight for the spreader to work. 

Any ideas?

Should the vibrator be on at all times? or is it something I should be turning off and on as I salt?

Is it possible the vibrator is too powerful? Not sure what size I should be using.


The on/off switch is a toggle switch. I was thinking of installing a rheostat to slow the vibrator down as it takes very little movement to move the salt around in the hopper??????

any help/tips on salting would be appreciated.

Thx


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I would say the salt even though it was stored in your garage was wet at one point and hasn't dried out yet. We use 80lb bags of #1 rock salt when we salt and the only time I ever remember it sticking was when it was wet. I'm not sure how big the granules are with Majic salt but I'm sure its smaller than #1 rock salt, (was thinking the salt might be getting stuck in the oger.)


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

*buyers*

i would check to make sure you dont have your wires to your motor backwards. did that to my buyers when i first got it and it wouldnt spread anything.


----------



## Rickco (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't run a tailgate spreader but I would just wire the vibrator to the spinner switch. That way as you spin out the material on the spinner it would give it the room for more to drop as you drive. I may be wrong but it seems to me like that would work.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

wahlturfcare;345912 said:


> i would check to make sure you dont have your wires to your motor backwards. did that to my buyers when i first got it and it wouldnt spread anything.


I second that. I have a Boss tailgate spreader that was wired backward from the factory. Hardly anything comes out. Changed the wiring and it worked fine. Im using bulk magic salt in mine. It goes though fine with the vibrator, even when it's very wet.


----------



## scjjcj (Feb 22, 2006)

It's definately wired correctly. I can empty a 50# bag in about 15 seconds if I turn the spreader up full speed.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

*spreader*

thats weird that it doesnt spread it that well on low. i looked at mine and with it in the hitch the black wire is on the left and red on the right. I also modified my auger on mine to work with sand without a vibrator. you also might have too big of crystals of salt trying to go through on low speed.
one other think to check is make sure the auger isnt rubbing the sides of the hopper inside. sometimes they just need alittle bending to get straight.


----------



## RacerBren (Nov 6, 2005)

The vibrator needs to be on pulse. Don't run it constantly or it will burn out. What vibrator maker is it? and where was it installed? Its possible it could be the shape of the spreader as well.


----------



## scjjcj (Feb 22, 2006)

It's a Buyers vibrator and is mounted on the bottom angled portion of the hopper. Is there a control that runs it on "pulse" mode? it only came with a toggle switch.


The spreader works fine. It's just a matter of the salt not falling downward inside the hopper..


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

*spreader*

you will always have some salt sit on the sides of the hopper as it gets pushed upwards a bit with the auger running. is there any way you could get pics of yours?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

scjjcj;345869 said:


> ...Should the vibrator be on at all times? or is it something I should be turning off and on as I salt?...


having the vibrator on but not salting is like you said, going to compact everything up tight. wire it to only be on when the spinner is on.



Brian Young;345880 said:


> I would say the salt even though it was stored in your garage was wet at one point and hasn't dried out yet. ...


treated salt is supposed to be wet.

As to why the vibrator doesn't help, sorry don't know.


----------



## elmo1537 (Aug 31, 2005)

I run magic in my 1075 with a vibrator. When loaded and the truck sits for a week or two (like this year) the magic salt settles and get a little tight around the auger. I just spin the auger once or twice and it works fine. Only run the vibrator when needed. I had an employee run the vibrator for about 20 minutes before he got to his first lot and the magic was pack so solid in the spreader the spinner wouldnt even turn.


----------



## Bob Church (Dec 22, 2001)

*Vibrator on your single stage spreader*

Karrier manufacturers 2 different models of vibrators for salt spreaders. Our Z-80 is designed to be used on plastic tailgate spreaders and the Z-200 is designed for plastic and steel slide-in spreaders. If you put a 200 pound force vibrator on a plastic tailgate spreader you probably won't like the way it work. 200 pounds is too much vibration for a plastic tailgate spreader. The frequency and amplitude are too high. What you're seeing is a direct result of installing the wrong vibrator on your spreader.

You take a huge chance of cracking your hopper with a 200 pound force vibrator. The hopper on a plastic tailgate spreader is generally 3/16 to 1/4" thick and won't stand up to that much force. Plastic slide-in spreaders were designed to use a Z-200 and the hopper is about 1/2" thick.

You need a Z-80 that comes in our standard Sure-Flow kit. Just replace the Buyers 200 pound force vibrator with a Sure-Flow Z-80 and go spread salt. The Z-80 will bolt up to the hole pattern you currently have.

Please call with questions. 800-709-4434

Bob Church
Karrier Company


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

BOB, whats the deal on wiring these?... can we run em continuously while the spinner turns?.. i want to relay mine so it's triggered by spinner motor...is that bad???


----------



## General Grounds (Jan 11, 2001)

:bluebounc Try using a more course salt, the finer the salt the more problems i seemed to have. i went to a 50/50 mix of rock salt & calcium, spreads great and is very effective.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Bob Church;353257 said:


> Karrier manufacturers 2 different models of vibrators for salt spreaders. Our Z-80 is designed to be used on plastic tailgate spreaders and the Z-200 is designed for plastic and steel slide-in spreaders. If you put a 200 pound force vibrator on a plastic tailgate spreader you probably won't like the way it work. 200 pounds is too much vibration for a plastic tailgate spreader. The frequency and amplitude are too high. What you're seeing is a direct result of installing the wrong vibrator on your spreader.
> 
> You take a huge chance of cracking your hopper with a 200 pound force vibrator. The hopper on a plastic tailgate spreader is generally 3/16 to 1/4" thick and won't stand up to that much force. Plastic slide-in spreaders were designed to use a Z-200 and the hopper is about 1/2" thick.
> 
> ...


Bob i think everyone hear it straight from you (i have told several people several times) that the Karrier 80 is a continous duty viberator


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

what model do you have . my first spreader was a buyer suv the motor wasnt strong enough to turn when the salt would compact . i understand they have a motor upgrade kit.

JR


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

heck, i would love to upgrade my motor....seems like a real POS to me....


i am not worried about the vibe being able to handle continuos duty...worried about unforseen complications from doing that..


----------



## porterdan6 (Jan 17, 2007)

just bought a buyers this week...not what i like to be reading..oh well, we will see how it works next snowfall.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

well...i put the z80 on mine...HOLY CRAP....this thing is HUGE..and shakes..i mean SHAKES..the HELL out of it....WOW!!!!!!


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

*How to wire A Z80*

I have a new Z80 and am restoring a 1075 that I got for free.

How should I wire the thing? direct with the spinner motor or on it's own switch?

How have you guys done it?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

seperate wires for the vibe........only draws a little amps...5-15...but DO NOT tap motor wires....i have on a toggle switch but you only need a 5 second buzz...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

DP Property;578281 said:


> I have a new Z80 and am restoring a 1075 that I got for free.
> 
> How should I wire the thing? direct with the spinner motor or on it's own switch?
> 
> How have you guys done it?


Wire it on it's own switch. You can relay it off the spinner if you want. I prefer controlling it separately. i like to switch the vibrator off to limit the flow before i shut down the auger and spinner


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks guys

I got a dual battery relay- I think the Ford part is from an E350. I am installing a second battery in the rear of the Expedition . Second battery will control vibrator , new whelen light bar , exra rear lights, and all my amateur radio equipment. Main battery will control plow and salter. tymusic


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Personally if I was to put one on, I would put it on it's own switch, and not off the motor power unless I wanted to only be able to use it when salter is running, which I doubt I would want. Yet if I did run it off the motor power you have to relay it off, so not to draw power from the motor. It would be a momentary switch, push button or rocker, makes it a little easier to hit for a second or two. and just let go.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Youd never want a vibe on all the time anyhow as youd use too much product. They aren't perfect and dont solve every problem but when they do what you want them to do you put out a lot more salt than normal.

Dont overpack the thing. Try not to drive much with a load on...(Compacts the load) and dry product makes all the difference in the world. Forget Magic....it's already got too much moisture content.


----------

